# EXIF data software



## Resoman (Feb 13, 2018)

Operating System:OS High Sierra 10.13.1
LR Classic 7.1
There are times when I'd like to see more of the EXIF data from my Fujifim XT-2 than is revealed in the Metadata in the Library module. I understand that there are external EXIF reading apps - does anyone use such and app and how do you work it into your workflow with files that are already imported into LR?
Thanks,
Gary


----------



## Jim Wilde (Feb 13, 2018)

I (occasionally) use Jeffrey Friedl's Metadata Viewer, which is a Lightroom plug-in (so I can view all of an image's EXIF data from inside LR).


----------



## Resoman (Feb 13, 2018)

Thanks, Jim - I'll look into this!
Gary


----------



## clee01l (Feb 13, 2018)

I use Jeffrey's Metadata Viewer plugin too to create my personalized metadata panel.  This can expose all of the metadata fields available in LR. If your special data resides in the structures field called Makers Notes You won't be able to parse that in LR as each sub field is manufacturer specific.


----------

